# Bear creek arsenal?



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with these people?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, not here.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Anyone have any experience with these people?


two barrels. one purchased from classic firearms. garbage. sent back to manufacture under warranty. got a replacement. also garbage. had my gunsmith look at both. we spent a lot of time looking at garbage.

Put an AR Stoner on the same upper assembly and zero malfunction.

My experience with BCA...they are garbage.

Classic Firearms also did not post my 1 star review of the product (which is in my opinion misleading other customers about that particular product.) But they DID post pictures of my rifle.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a BCA 7.62x39 AR upper. It has worked very well shooting brass and steel ammo alike, with good accuracy and through about 450 rounds thus far. BCA has improved their products that past few years. I would recommend the same upper that I have to others. I got it on sale for $199 as well.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I just bought an AR10 243 upper. The upper is really good so far. Their customer service SUCKS!!!!! I called them eleven times for them to answer a question the "Mail Boy" should of been able to answer. Still no response. Gave them a 1 star rating, they would not post it. Friends bought Grendels from them, they love them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, needed a barrel to make a pile of parts a complete AR. Purchased a barrel /BCG package deal from them. Price was right, product met the expected standard.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. Some good. Some bad. I think I will stay away from this company. Their prices seem very good but why take a chance on bad product and crappy customer service?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Thanks for your responses. Some good. Some bad. I think I will stay away from this company. Their prices seem very good but why take a chance on bad product and crappy customer service?


 Lot comes down to what your are buying. As of shipping issues many of these places use a service that does it for them. Heck some don't even have the product on sight. A while back I purchased two Anderson lowers ,what a pain in the but.
The shipping service they used and their own people could not get it together. A case so bad no madder what the deal I would never use them again. Sometimes you just have a purchase that goes bad. 
Looking for Deals with little problems PSA and Midwayusa.com. So far this year I have gotten most from the 1 day early. If you know what you want and a the price you want shopping them and waiting for the deal to show up will always get you the best price along with a good product.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m looking at maybe building a 9mm carbine. Bear creek has a very inexpensive line of 9mm uppers that look interesting. My problem is that many times in the past I have purchased based on price only to be disappointed. I then had to spend more $ to buy a more expensive item that actually met my needs. I have learned...... better to spend more now for known quality than to spend twice after going cheap. I’m not saying anything bad against Bear Creek. Just not going to take a chance based on your opinions on low quality and bad customer service. Most of my recent purchases havebeen from Bravo Company. Definately not cheap. But demonstrated quality and good service.

I read some good online reviews on Bear Creek. But it makes sense since they pull the negative reviews.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm looking at maybe building a 9mm carbine. Bear creek has a very inexpensive line of 9mm uppers that look interesting. My problem is that many times in the past I have purchased based on price only to be disappointed. I then had to spend more $ to buy a more expensive item that actually met my needs. I have learned...... better to spend more now for known quality than to spend twice after going cheap. I'm not saying anything bad against Bear Creek. Just not going to take a chance based on your opinions on low quality and bad customer service. Most of my recent purchases havebeen from Bravo Company. Definately not cheap. But demonstrated quality and good service.
> 
> I read some good online reviews on Bear Creek. But it makes sense since they pull the negative reviews.


 Watch PSA closely. If you are not getting their emails you should. Lately they have had some deals on 9mm AR parts


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Watch PSA closely. If you are not getting their emails you should. Lately they have had some deals on 9mm AR parts


I second that you should watch PSA. Quite a few folks use PSA parts when building 9mm AR's.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I just bought another Bear Creek 243. PROBLEMS, PROBLEMS, PROBLEMS.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm looking at maybe building a 9mm carbine. Bear creek has a very inexpensive line of 9mm uppers that look interesting. My problem is that many times in the past I have purchased based on price only to be disappointed. I then had to spend more $ to buy a more expensive item that actually met my needs. I have learned...... better to spend more now for known quality than to spend twice after going cheap. I'm not saying anything bad against Bear Creek. Just not going to take a chance based on your opinions on low quality and bad customer service. Most of my recent purchases havebeen from Bravo Company. Definately not cheap. But demonstrated quality and good service.
> 
> I read some good online reviews on Bear Creek. But it makes sense since they pull the negative reviews.


Check out KAK Industries (makers of the Shockwave AR brace) for their "value line" barrels if you are looking for a quality product at a value price. Chances are it won't have detents for the gas block but if you can live with that I'd recommend. Two AR pistol builds with their barrels and was very pleased with form, fit, finish, and function.

https://www.kakindustry.com/ar-15-parts/upper-parts/barrels/9mm


----------

